# We want you ! Erwachsene Gemeinschaft sucht !



## Shadow7 (30. Januar 2012)

Hallo

Wir die &#8222;Apostel des Todes" sind eine kleine Casualgilde, welche einen erfolgsorientierten 10er Raid betreibt. 
Sowohl innerhalb unserer Gildengemeinschaft, als auch in unserem Raid herrscht ein freundschaftliches und entspanntes Klima auf welches wir auch großen Wert legen. Dabei ist es uns wichtig auch außerhalb unserer Raid's gemeinsam Spaß zu haben,zum Beispiel bei Gildenini's, einem gemeinsamen LFR-Besuch oder auch einfach nur mal in der World of Warcraft was zu unternehmen und dabei ein gepflegtes Teamspeak-Gespräch zu genießen.
Im absoluten Vordergrund steht bei uns der Spaß am Spiel und das Erreichen gemeinsam gesteckter Ziele!! Es sei erwähnt das es sich bei uns um keine Fungilde handelt ! Wir sind stets daran interessiert, das Bestmögliche aus unseren Möglichkeiten herauszuholen! Aktuell bedeutet dies, dass wir 7 von 8 Bossen in der Drachenseele besiegen konnten. Dabei ist zu beachten, dass unser Raid niemals progressorientiert, aber stets erfolgsorientiert ist!
Es gilt das Motto "Mit Spaß zum Erfolg" ! Dabei ist uns allen bewusst, dass es neben WOW auch ein Reallife gibt, das man nicht vernachlässigen darf. 

Die Gilde besteht nun seit 1 ½ Jahren auf Dun Morogh, der Großteil von uns spielt allerdings schon seit 3 bis 5 Jahren zusammen. 
Vom Alter her bewegen wir uns, bis auf eine Ausnahme, im Bereich 20+ .

Wir suchen zur Erweiterung unseres Spielerpool's nun Spieler welche sich aktiv an unserem Gildenleben beteiligen möchten und gemeinsam mit uns in der World of Warcraft Spaß haben wollen und sich ebenso in unseren 10er Raid einbringen möchten.

Gesucht wird derzeit :

1 Tank, Dk, Druide oder Paladin bevorzugt


Die Anmerkung "bevorzugt gesucht" weißt nur daraufhin welche Klassen in der jeweiligen Rolle(Tank,Heal, DD) noch nicht in unserem Pool vorhanden sind und diesen somit ideal ergänzen würde. Natürlich haben auch alle anderen Klassen ein Chance auf eine Aufnahme in die Gilde.
Eine Zweit-Skillung ist immer gern gesehen !
Wenn vorhanden sollten beide Skillungen aktiv gespielt und gepflegt werden!

Wichtig ist, dass du als Typ zu uns passt. Menschen, die immer total ernst sind und keinen Spaß verstehen haben bei uns eher schlechte Karten!

Unsere Raidzeiten sehen im Moment so aus:

Mittwoch: 20 Uhr bis 22 Uhr
Freitag: 20 Uhr bis 23 Uhr
Sonntag: 19 Uhr bis ca. 22 Uhr

Derzeitiger Contentstand: Drachenseele 8/8 Normal  1/8 Hero
 	Feuerlande 7/7 Normal 5/7 Hero

Und nun nochmal kompakt zusammengefasst.

Was kann die Gilde dir bieten ?
- Ein freundschaftliches und spaßiges Gilden- und Raidklima.
- Einen funktionierenden, erfolgsorientierten 10er Raid mit entsprechender Raidleitung
- Faire Lootvergabe
- Eine funktionierendes Gildensystem
- Teamspeak 3 Server und ein Forum
- Gildenbank mit 7 Fächern und dazugehörigem Banksystem
- Schlachtzugkessel und Meeresfrüchtemahl "Magnifique" wird im Raid gestellt
- Reparaturkosten während eines Gildenraid wird von der Gildenbank getragen

Was erwartet die Gilde von dir ?
- Du bist 20 Jahre oder älter
- Positive Stimmung in der Gilde:
Du musst als Typ zu uns passen. Menschen, die immer total ernst sind und keinen Spaß verstehen haben bei uns eher schlechte Karten.
- Aktivität und Motivation, sich auch an &#8222; Nicht-Raidtagen" in die Gilde einzubringen
- Den Willen und Ehrgeiz die Gilde,seinen Mainchar sowie den Raid voran zubringen.
- Pünktlichkeit und Zuverlässigkeit.(Raideinladung erfolgt 15 min vor Raidbeginn, bei &#8222;vorläufiger" Anmeldung bitten wir um kurze Info an die Gildenleitung)
- Man sollte seinen Char spielen können und sich damit auskennen und beschäftigen
- Charakterpfelge :
*Absolute Priorität auf den Main
*Skillung/Verzauberung/Sockel stets auf bestmöglichem Stand
*Klassenwissen und Leidenschaft für den Main sollten vorhanden sein (Info aus Klassenguides)
- TS 3 mit funktionierendem Headset(Kopfhörer und Mikro!)

Weitere Info's findest du in unserem Forum: www.apostel-des-todes.de.vu
Dort findest du auch eine Bewerbungsecke wo du uns eine Bewerbung hinterlassen kannst. Natürlich kannst du uns auch ingame kontaktieren, hier wendest du dich bitte an Shâd oder Bengâl

Sollte es mit einem Gildeninvite nichts werden, so sei gesagt: Wir entscheiden uns nicht gegen dich, wir entscheiden im Sinne und zum Wohl der Gilde.

Bis dann wir freuen uns auf dich

Die Apostel des Todes


----------



## Shadow7 (2. Februar 2012)

Beitrag aktualisiert!

Einen Tank haben wir schon gefunden. 
Heal und DD wird weiterhin gesucht !


----------



## Shadow7 (4. Februar 2012)

Wir suchen nun noch einen Heiler! Druide währe in diesem Bereich gut !


----------



## Shadow7 (11. Februar 2012)

Update

Weiterhin gesucht wird 1 Heal(Druide) sowie wie 1 DD!


----------



## Shadow7 (25. Februar 2012)

Wir suchen immer noch einen Heiler,vorzugsweise einen Druiden, sowie einen DD. Im DD-Bereich wäre Schurke oder Hexenmeister von Vorteil. Natürlich haben auch andere Klassen die Möglichkeit bei Eignung aufgenommen zu werden.

Gruß Shâd


----------



## Shadow7 (27. Februar 2012)

Wir suchen nun noch einen aktiven,motivierten und zuverlässigen DD !


----------



## Shadow7 (29. Februar 2012)

Also grob gesagt sollten die Punkte die du unter "Was erwartet die Gilde von dir ?" passen alles weitere müsste man dann in einem Ts - Gespräch klären. Ein Link zu deinem Charakter wäre auch schön.

Gruß Shad

edit:
Beitrag aktualisiert ! 1 von 8 Heroisch down ! 


Wir suchen weiterhin noch einen aktiven,motivierten und zuverlässigen DD !


----------



## Shadow7 (13. März 2012)

Update

Es wird noch 1 zuverlässiger Tank gesucht (Dk, Druide oder Pala bevorzugt)


----------



## Shadow7 (24. März 2012)

Update

Wir haben einen Tank gefunden !


----------

